# Shrimp as bait



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Out of curiosity, for those of you who use shrimp to tip your jigs, do you use fresh shrimp, or let it sit out and get kinda stinky before fishing with it? I think I am going to try both this weekend, and see what works best.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have tried both ways. Fresh works fine for trout but stinky works better for catfish.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with Grandpa D. I find fresh is better unless you're after cats. It's much less unsavory to work with, too.


----------

